
Ask HN: What is your side project? - subsidd
Summer&#x27;s around and a lot of students and professionals are taking a break from their tedious routine to build something of their own. Are you too? If you would like the HN community to know about it then please comment in the following format :<p>1.Name of the project (if application)
2. Short pitch
3. Why
4. What are you looking for.
5. Revenue (if applicable)
======
bpmedley
I'm writing a mail client. Right now, there are very few unique features;
however, as time goes on I hope I'll be adding more.

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/mail-
vault/id1215445812?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/mail-
vault/id1215445812?mt=8)

